# Who needs a Dentist anyway?



## aero (May 23, 2012)

`


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Got to be one proud father watching his daughter pop a tooth out with a bow.


----------



## aero (May 23, 2012)

Shows a lot of spunk! Probably has used a Bow before to pull a tooth.


----------

